# WhatsApp not receiving mesages when screen is locked



## sling-shot (Mar 9, 2015)

Recently we bought a Micromax Canvas Nitro A311 for the wife. In the spirit of battery saving measures I installed Greenify and probably djsabled background data.

Now her complaint is the she does not get any WhatsApp messages until she unlocks the phone and opens WhatsApp.

I am suspecting Greenify because only after opening WhatsApp she is able to get messages. However I do not remember greenifying WhatsApp.
And when checked background data seems to be enabled now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2015)

If that's the case you can either remove whatsapp from the hibernation list or install xposed framework, enable greenify in the module list and check "keep notifications" in greenify experimental features.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 9, 2015)

Removing an application is something I could not properly figure out.
There does not seem to be a list of enabled applications.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2015)

When you open greenify you get a list of apps that it will hibernate. remove whatsapp from that list by holding it and selecting remove.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

Removing it from hibernate will surely get it working.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 9, 2015)

WhatsApp is not part of such a list. In fact to get WhatsApp to even show up I have to press the + icon then scroll down to the last line select more applications and then choose it from all apps list which I have not done.

Anyway I have simply deleted all data for Greenify. Let me see if that solves this.

---------

Nope. That did not help.

When did WhatsApp begin using GCM? Now I tried keeping WhatsAop active but screen locked. Message is received only on waking up the phone.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 9, 2015)

Does Micromax use any battery saving feature?? Because these might disable data activity for Whatsapp when screen is locked.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 9, 2015)

I think there is something like that. Let me look it up.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 10, 2015)

UPDATE 1:
That battery saving feature looks to be CPU underclocking. So I do not think it is related to WhatsApp alone.

UPDATE 2:
Removing all data of Greenify seems to have worked. Now WhatsApp is receiving messages. Now I have to make sure I do not put WhatsApp under Greenify again.

Thanks.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> UPDATE 1:
> That battery saving feature looks to be CPU underclocking. So I do not think it is related to WhatsApp alone.
> 
> UPDATE 2:
> ...


And also remember not to put it under any other battery or ram saver app it will kill it.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 12, 2015)

Update 3
That euphoria was short lived. It is back to the old ways again. 

I have no other battery saving features installed. 

Let me disable CPU scaling and see.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 13, 2015)

UPDATE 4:
Does not seem to help.


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 23, 2015)

It seems to be some sort of battery saving apps interfering. Did you tried, 
Uninstalling greenify..?
Clearing cache/data..?


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 23, 2015)

Try restarting the phone and 'Force Close' Greenify for the moment and clear its cache, data (Initialize it)

Have you installed 'Juice Defender' or some sort of battery saving app ? I'm guessing that you have not, but if you have, then 'Force Close' it as well to see if the behaviour persists.

Alternatively, check under 'Developer' settings that the number of background apps have been set to 'Standard' or something like that coz I found out that meddling with those settings interferes with background processes.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 24, 2015)

factory reset/reflash rom and see after backup


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 24, 2015)

Such drastic measures are not permitted by the owner


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2015)

Backup whatsapp using titanium backup.
Remove greenify and whatsapp. Clear greenify's data and cache too.
Reinstall whatsapp and if it works normally, restore the backup from titanium backup.


----------



## nztsolutions (Mar 27, 2015)

Most probably the notification of phone as well as Whats up is not enabled, I was also getting the same problem, but after working some times on setting and notification part It was solved.


----------



## cooldude94 (Mar 27, 2015)

Remove greenify if you have it installed it hibernates the apps.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 27, 2015)

Is the phone in power saving mode?

Because when the phone is in power saving mode, phone data is stopped when the screen is off and it will resume when you unlock your phone.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 27, 2015)

How to know if it is in power saving mode?
There is a feature which slows the CPU but I do not see if it affects data.

Background data queueing option is disabled meaning that data should be on the whole time but I suspect it is not honoring this setting and disabling background data causing this.

May be an update to Lollipop if ever served will solve this issue. 

I am almost sure that it is a bug in the ROM.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 28, 2015)

Greenify doesn't seems to like your phone and try posting your question there as I'm sure someone would be able to reproduce the problem you are facing.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah I have seen a few random reboots.

May be I will just chuck Greenify for a bit and see. Thanks.


----------



## vikas tanwar (May 30, 2016)

I think you are not connected  with your WiFi on the off chance that you have that choice unchecked. Whatsapp experiences web and in this manner, without WiFi, your telephone is not getting any Whatsapp messages when it is bolted. Watch that alternative and messages will come in fine.


----------



## williamsbarbara (Jul 1, 2016)

Make sure that battery saver is turned off.thanks
*mod edit: no self promotion link*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2016)

williamsbarbara said:


> Make sure that battery saver is turned off.thanks
> *Link Removed*



Reported for self promotional posts.


----------

